# 2011 LS Tractor R4041?



## raptor150

I'm actually in the process of looking for a tractor and wanted to see what you guys thought of the 2011 LS Tractor R4041 with loader and backhoe. Has 300hrs and warranty til 2016. Asking 20k. Never heard of these tractors before and was going to go with a NH T1015 but it only has a loader and 0mi for 14599. Are they reliable? What about the engine?


----------



## Handlebar

*LS tractor*



raptor150 said:


> I'm actually in the process of looking for a tractor and wanted to see what you guys thought of the 2011 LS Tractor R4041 with loader and backhoe. Has 300hrs and warranty til 2016. Asking 20k. Never heard of these tractors before and was going to go with a NH T1015 but it only has a loader and 0mi for 14599. Are they reliable? What about the engine?


The LS company have been selling tractors for a quite a while under the names of Montana, Bransom and a few others. I have a 50 hp Montana been a good little tractor they have a very strong motor built a lot like the Perkins diesel motor.


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse

I have a XR 4040..not the exact same model but close..heres an overview video of it 




Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells

The key to success with LS tractors is solid dealer service and commitment. Visit your dealer and service department and be sure you are comfortable with the support. 

Like anything mechanical they will need parts and service at some point.

The engine in your model is a Mitsubishi S4QL, and is reliable and proven.


----------



## rlschnell

RC Wells said:


> The key to success with LS tractors is solid dealer service and commitment. Visit your dealer and service department and be sure you are comfortable with the support.
> 
> Like anything mechanical they will need parts and service at some point.
> 
> The engine in your model is a Mitsubishi S4QL, and is reliable and proven.


RC Wells how can i find more info on the S4QL motor as in timing marks for injection pump ?


----------



## RC Wells

The repair manual.


----------



## rlschnell

RC Wells said:


> The repair manual.


repair manual is very vague and doesn't cover timing marks


----------



## RC Wells

What you want is the Service and Repair Manual for Mitsubishi SL-Series diesel engines:
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1060850/Mitsubishi-S3l.html?page=177#manual

Start with this above referenced page, and page forward.


----------

